# Training wait staff to plate desserts



## lotuscakestudio (Jun 28, 2001)

I will be training the wait staff of a cafe on plating desserts that I will start wholesaling to them. I will keep things very basic and easy and I was thinking to include handouts of photos of a "good" and "bad" plating job. I want each person to also try it for him/herself a couple of times. I haven't asked yet how many people are on the staff, but I can't imagine more than 8 tops (it's a small place). Has anyone done this before? About how long did it take? What did you charge? My husband works in computers and he said when he goes to train the employees of his clients, the rate is the same as the hourly rate for the on-site service calls ($140/hour). I was thinking more like $100/hour and I would like to keep it to an hour to 1 h 15 m. What other info would you include?


----------



## dano1 (Oct 23, 2003)

Precut any sliced items, divide with parchment to avoid fingerprints on side of product. Start with a clean plate-should be obvious but...
Clean the spatula between uses, again obvious but... If it's frozen and meant to be served cool/room temp the heat lamp and the microwave just aren't gonna help you. 
No offense to FOH folks but this ain't your mama's kitchen. Do not lick knives, spatulas, fingers, etc...Servers should know basic foodhandling but i might reinforce it.
I've worked 1 or 2 places where FOH plated desserts. Finger lickin good desserts would be the motto .

hth, danny


----------



## lotuscakestudio (Jun 28, 2001)

All of the cakes will be pre-cut with that heavy waxed paper stuff in between. Good point about reminding them about no finger licking, etc. I know the owner will be training them, but it doesn't hurt to hear it again. Also, the desserts aren't frozen, just chilled.

Thanks for your reply.


----------

